# need some info



## ridgerunner79 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi all, i have just installed a pcIII and a hmf slip on pipe along with a uni filter, my question is where can i get a map close to my set up? we have no dyno even close to where i live. im just trying to get alittle more power for some of the mud races im in around here. thanks


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

DynoJet has some maps you can download that will get you close.


----------



## ridgerunner79 (Jul 10, 2010)

ok, thanks hondaguy


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

:bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

there maybe some maps on here as well since you are a member look at them to see


----------

